# What happened to CAL(caleague)?



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

Im a little late here but what happened to it?


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2009)

Hopefully they finally went out of business.

Bunch of corrupt morons.

Good riddence.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

oh god yeah they are but my team is 4-1 so I want to finish it,lol


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> oh god yeah they are but my team is 4-1 so I want to finish it,lol



CSS?  What division?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

Tau said:


> CSS?  What division?



cal-o, its pretty gay Im suppose to be IM most of the people on my team are m or I+(got cevo p guy)


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> cal-o, its pretty gay Im suppose to be IM most of the people on my team are m or I+(got cevo p guy)



Ah, 

Well after you get buggered by cal a few times you will move onto other things lol.

We used to be one of the top teams... (beat EFG, and Skull gaming) gave verge a run for their money...    that was back in the good ole days though.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

EFG was sweeeeeeeeeet never heard of skull, verge was pretty good as well


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

What in the hell are you guys talking about?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What in the hell are you guys talking about?



lol cal website has been down for the past couple of weeks and I wanted to know why


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

Still doesnt tell me anything.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 5, 2009)

well they got bought out by an arab holding company I think lol. they were a bunch of bullshit anyway.... I was on teams one win away from IM 3 seasons in a row. Every time we were hacked  on in the final match (demo proofed by a CEVO admin) but we didnt know any admins personally so we didn't get any leverage on getting them to actually review the demos. GOOD RIDDANCE


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> well they got bought out by an arab holding company I think lol. they were a bunch of bullshit anyway.... I was on teams one win away from IM 3 seasons in a row. Every time we were hacked  on in the final match (demo proofed by a CEVO admin) but we didnt know any admins personally so we didn't get any leverage on getting them to actually review the demos. GOOD RIDDANCE




Ahmen.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> well they got bought out by an arab holding company I think lol. they were a bunch of bullshit anyway.... I was on teams one win away from IM 3 seasons in a row. Every time we were hacked  on in the final match (demo proofed by a CEVO admin) but we didnt know any admins personally so we didn't get any leverage on getting them to actually review the demos. GOOD RIDDANCE



wow thats gay, I was cevo a and I never came across a hacker in cevo only thing I hate about cevo is that I had to pay to compete, but its whatever, now it seems that all the "pros" have went back to 1.6 which makes me say wtf


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Counter Strike?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 5, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Counter Strike?



Aye, CS:S for me, I played 10 seasons of cal over the years....


----------



## araditus (Apr 5, 2009)

Tau said:


> Ah,
> 
> Well after you get buggered by cal a few times you will move onto other things lol.
> 
> We used to be one of the top teams... (beat EFG, and Skull gaming) gave verge a run for their money...    that was back in the good ole days though.



I was on Verge, hehe its nice to see people still remember us, some have gone to pandemic some to 3D but we like to stay in touch. I am thinking of starting a team again, for kicks, who knows, I got lots of friends, but if you are smart and think you can hang send me a PM or at least become friends. (btw we wont be playing source.)


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 5, 2009)

araditus said:


> I was on Verge, hehe its nice to see people still remember us, some have gone to pandemic some to 3D but we like to stay in touch. I am thinking of starting a team again, for kicks, who knows, I got lots of friends, but if you are smart and think you can hang send me a PM or at least become friends. (btw we wont be playing source.)


I'm interested although I was never good in 1.6 but I still enjoyed playing and throw those lunch boxes(grenades),lol Im interested only if you can teach me how to be good at 1.6


also why have most people switched back to 1.6?


----------



## araditus (Apr 5, 2009)

1.6 is pure, there is no game like it, no weird walls and lighting, no speacial moves, flows better, I think the modles are more fluid than source, and its just you your mouse and your skills, nothing will ever be like it in my opinion. oh yea and its 9.99 and free to play for life, (well not free for those paying for servers :O)


----------



## _jM (Apr 6, 2009)

I used to play Cal main for 4 seasons then i went over to CEVO we are Main there also 

C.A.L. stands for Cyberathlete Amateur League  the amateur division of the CPL


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 6, 2009)

Yo, I used to play cs:s for 4 years before i got a life lol. I never expected to see CS competitive gaming in this condition. I mean I used to look up to Championship Gaming Series, it's gone, prior to that, CPL died, now CAL? Now I must ask, what are competitive CS:S players doing now? CEVO is still an option but, is there others?


----------



## Hanshi (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I mean like Team 3D, what are they doin? Haha i can't imagine.


----------



## araditus (Apr 6, 2009)

Hanshi said:


> Yeah, I mean like Team 3D, what are they doin? Haha i can't imagine.




CGS died bc, it cost too much money to make and profits were not that great bc people never watched it on TV but online instead. Also the players didnt like it.

All the teams are still around (not the CGS ones) most are still playing at LAN tourneys tho, some in Europe, ECS is still there, as far as a league, CEVO is the way to go till CAL comes back (its not dead, it was sold and is in limbo atm)


----------



## questionmark425 (Apr 10, 2009)

Even though CAL's ACS was a joke, amongst other things, you gotta admit. There were a lot of fun times in CAL. I for one will miss the free to play competition. There was no feeling like the playoffs, and getting together with 5 good players and making something happen. Sure there are other places to play, with prizes and better ACS etc... I know they got sold to some middle eastern company, but at this point in time I don't see cal coming back. It doesn't even show up when you google caleague anymore. I'm just dissapointed I never QUITE made it to invite. Main playoffs were as far as I made it =(


----------



## Flixxy (Jul 12, 2010)

I hope these forums don't any rules against outside links.. But CAL is coming back.. www.caleague.info That's only the temporary site though. Basically, the guys running this CAL are ex-admins from other leagues and ex-CAL players. They're very good and trust worthy, and the community is recognizing this as the come back of CAL, since the CPL holdings group either sold CAL again, or is just doing nothing with it.

A while ago on www.caleague.com there was a countdown timer, but the website was removed before the timer would have reached zero (and it would have reached zero by now) so, the .info CAL is going to recreate CAL as best they can, but they're going to give the "actual" CAL a run first. If no news of the "actual" comes out soon, the "fake" CAL is going to launch. And I honestly would like to see the "fake" CAL take off more than the "actual" CAL.

I hope this helps!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2010)

Was cal-main in 2000 with CS 1.3 and loved it but we lost the semi finals! i had a blast! it was before steam when it was the WON network


----------

